# GE ca5dmb freezer won't run help



## rkentzel (Nov 30, 2012)

. common pin
start . . run

Check from each pin to ground on the shell

check resitance from common to start and common to run and start and run check tech sheet on the refer if you can find one for resitance readings.

You can get whats called a three in one put in place of yor relay and overload to see if its going to run but I would not leave it if it runs replace your componets and off you go.
http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/hvac/controls/fan-controls/supco-3-n-1-start-relay-14-13-hp-230v


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

R,
Thank you very much!
I did check for short to case; no short.
I looked at resistance between each pin and as I remember the resistances did add up right (low + low=high) but I've no spec sheet for the unit.
How important is it to match up the Supco part to the hp of the unit? I see Supco has a number of different products on their website that may also work like perhaps: UPRO41, 
UPRO Ultmate Push-on Relay 
Features/Benefts 
• Replaces relay and overload
• Available in popular sizes, ranging from 1/12 hp to 1/2 hp	
• “Push-on” relay overload 
• Quick connect push-on terminals for run and/or start capacitor
• Wiring instructions on the package 
• Instructions for adding a start capacitor and/or run capacitor
Applcatons 
• Domestic Refrigerator Compressors to 1/2 hp 
• Light Commercial Refrigeration Compressors to 1/2 hp. 
PART NO. hp RATING VOLTS
URCO210 1/3 to 1/2 115	
URCO410 1/4 to 1/3 115	
URCO810 1/12 to 1/5 115	

Replaces relay & overload
3 N’ 1 for Hgh torque starts
Run Capactor Wrng for 
hgh effcency systems
FULL TRIP IN 
PART LOAD CURRENT AFTER
NO. AMPS 6-16 SEC.
RCO810/URCO810/PRO81/URPO81/RO81/URO81 4.05Amps 12 Amps 
RCO410/URCO410/PRO41/URPO41/RO41/URO41 7.5 Amps 22 Amps
RCO210/URCO210 13.3 Amps 40 Amps
RCO820/URCO82/PRO82/URPO82/RO82/URO82 1.66 Amps 6 Amps
RCO420/URCO42/PRO42/URPO42/RO42/URO42 4.05 Amps 12 Amps
RCO620/URCO62/PRO62/URPO62/RO62/URO62 1.66 Amps 6 Amps
RCO220/PRO22/UPRO22/URO22 7.5 Amps 22 Amps
PART NO. hp RATING VOLTS
UPRO21 1/3 to 1/2 115	
UPRO41 1/4 to 1/3 115	
UPRO81 1/12 to 1/5 115	

• Works on “RSIR”, “CSIR”, “PSC”,& “CSR” compressors

You suggested not to leave the Supco part in long term and to get the "right" part?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

if you are going to order a new relay you may as well order the correct one. The 3 in 1 units should mainly be used for test purposes and not left on. But just so you know the relay may not be the problem, you may have a stuck compressor. Try the new relay and if it works great but if not your not out to much.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

just looked up your freezer, ouch. Forget about the GE part and get the RCO810 3 in 1


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

hardwareman said:


> just looked up your freezer, ouch. Forget about the GE part and get the RCO810 3 in 1


So, the "ouch" part is the price of the new part (about $60)?
I don't like fixing other people's property but in-laws got it for free a number of years ago and even the $60 they were ok with.
If I put in the URCO810 (same as RC0810?) is it ok to leave it if it works?
I'm more worried about a fire than anything else.
I read elsewhere that hard start kits shorten life of compressors?
I appreciate your help and your educating me on this.
Bob


----------

